# Dutch "Friendly" Fire Incident



## tomahawk6 (13 Jan 2008)

Two Durch soldiers and 2 ANA soldiers were killed in the confusion of a night action. RIP.

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30200-1300452,00.html?f=rss


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jan 2008)

Damn.  Dying in war is bad enough, but to kill your own: must break the hearts of the unit.  RIP to the troops, and here's hoping a healing hand goes out to those that remain.


----------



## GAP (14 Jan 2008)

Ah...shit.....condolances


----------



## 29CARR (14 Jan 2008)

May you rest in peace Afghan and Dutch soldiers.  Thank you for trying to help the people of Afghanistan.
May God Bless You.


----------



## geo (14 Jan 2008)

The fog of war strikes again 
My condolences to the families, friends and comrades of the fallen

Rest in peace as brothers, your work is done
At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn,
We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## GUNS (14 Jan 2008)

such a tragedy. I hope a lesson is learned from this.

If you are a soldier, wear a uniform.

If you want to train someone to be a soldier, give him a uniform.


----------



## Eggy (14 Jan 2008)

Really sad news. The word is that the Afghan soldiers had uniforms on but they had put civilian clothes over them because of the cold.


----------

